# GOT MY NEW SUPER REDS



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

i finnally got my new super reds, here are some pics


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

damnit its not letting me upload... let me play around with my comp for a while then ill have em up


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

heres one thats okay, im trying to get some better pics later when they arent so stressed...


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

not that good, but ill get more


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

love the red on those bad boys...nice pick up


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

the red that goes up the gills a little bit, is that the difference between reds and super reds? nice fish BTW!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

apparently the patterns are different, and supers are more aggressive, thanks for your comments ill be sure to get up some better pics up soon.....


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

Awsome dude! they get bigger then normal reds too right? something like 18"?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Raul Duke said:


> Awsome dude! they get bigger then normal reds too right? something like 18"?


 no, same size as reds!


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

cool, awsome looking fish anyway!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice pick-up man







awesome coloration


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i just posted in your other thread to







and here they are....good looking srb


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yep those fellas look real nice indeed, lots of nice red on them


----------



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

very nice coloration indeed... take care of them suckers.. makes me want to sell my babies n start iver.. but dont know if i could ever let them go..


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

this makes me so happy uve got supers and mine are nearly that red anyway and mine are just natts. nice one on the pic up anyway mate. heres a pic


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks guys, ill get some better pics, and maybe a feeding video up soon..


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

i'll have some more pics up this afternoon, the red faded a little bit b/c the tank is a little cold, but we're getting a new heater so it will come back...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam weezplz 


























































and they look good


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

Those things







(still kinda new and always wanted to do that), are those from ash? I planned on putting in an order to Ash 2day and if thats the quality of his fish, it will be a sure thing.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

BIGBLOCC 455 said:


> Those things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep we ordered them from Ash on Monday night, they were sitting on our kitchen table when we came home from school on Wednesday.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah as my bro(phtstrat) said, ash's fish are beautiful and hearty, not dissapointed, also his customer service is outstanding...highly reccomended.
'


----------

